# Can You Identify The Soap Mold Used?



## xoticsoaps (Nov 29, 2014)

I tried to do a reverse image search on Google, but that just gave a list of sites that use it as a stock photo, not sites that may sell the mold. I don't even know what you would call the shape other than a 'rounded rectangle'. Searching that won't get me anywhere either, I promise you.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 29, 2014)

It just looks like a rectangular bar with beveled sides and rounded corners to me. I do it all the time to wood blocks using a router. Don't know why if wouldn't also work with soap.


----------



## boyago (Nov 29, 2014)

I think those are probably milled to that shape with manufacturing equipment.  You could get similar with planing, trimming and beveling your bars but it would take some more work than popping them out of a mold.


----------



## xraygrl (Nov 29, 2014)

I saw something similar at BB, but could not find that exact one.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 29, 2014)

What do you know, I think I just accidentally stumbled across the mold you're looking for.....or close to it.
http://www.handmademolds.com/4-cavity-rectangle-0934-silicone-soap-mold-craft-molds-diy#.VHp-mGcuYpc


----------



## xoticsoaps (Nov 29, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> What do you know, I think I just accidentally stumbled across the mold you're looking for.....or close to it.
> http://www.handmademolds.com/4-cavity-rectangle-0934-silicone-soap-mold-craft-molds-diy#.VHp-mGcuYpc



Thank you, navigator!


----------

